# Looking for a new enduro, pivot firebird



## Balduccimoto (Apr 25, 2018)

I ride a 2018 cannondale jekyll 2 (medium frame)(27.5") with coil fork/shock at parks and enduros. I know a guy that destroyed his jekyll's headtube at the park and he moved on to a true DH bike. I like tech so I fear the same fate of my jekyll. So im looking to buy a enduro bike.

Anyone have the new pivot firebird? Whats your height and frame size? Pivot's website puts me on a size small (im 169cm) and the geometry is similar to my medium jekyll except for a steeper seat tube angle. It will be difficult for me to try the bike because i am living in brazil. Also please lmk if you have seen your LBS with a firebird: i'm looking for a '22 pivot firebird xt/xtr with coil, in glacial green metallic. But im open to other builds.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Will probably get a better response rate in the Pivot sub forum


----------



## 2021Mach6 (Jan 19, 2021)

Balduccimoto said:


> I ride a 2018 cannondale jekyll 2 (medium frame)(27.5") with coil fork/shock at parks and enduros. I know a guy that destroyed his jekyll's headtube at the park and he moved on to a true DH bike. I like tech so I fear the same fate of my jekyll. So im looking to buy a enduro bike.
> 
> Anyone have the new pivot firebird? Whats your height and frame size? Pivot's website puts me on a size small (im 169cm) and the geometry is similar to my medium jekyll except for a steeper seat tube angle. It will be difficult for me to try the bike because i am living in brazil. Also please lmk if you have seen your LBS with a firebird: i'm looking for a '22 pivot firebird xt/xtr with coil, in glacial green metallic. But im open to other builds.


I don't have the FB but I have the Mach 6, and my friend has the most recent FB. I was in between sizes and opted to go down. Glad I did. I use mine mostly at bike parks, so for that kind of riding I'd consider sizing down, especially on the FB. My buddy is 6'1 and on a size large. Fits perfect for him. 

If unable to demo, which nowadays a lot of us aren't always able to do, I'd look to see if you can find something similar just for sizing. Especially if in between sizes, it might just be personal preference, and could come down to your own proportions. But if you're looking for speed and doing more tech, sizing up might be a better idea. If you're more into jumping and wanna throw it around a bit, I'd go with the small.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

sarbartley587 said:


> Hello, new enduro, pivot firebird available for sale if you you looking to get one kindly dm my son now, it's in good and neat condition...
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't send him a dime. This is a scammer.


----------

